# The Goldfish



## Dutch (May 19, 2006)

Little Donna was in the back yard filling in a hole when her neighbor peered over the fence. 

Interested in what the rosy-faced youngster was doing, he asked, "What are you doing there, Donna?" 

"My goldfish died," replied little Donna tearfully without looking up, "and I've just buried him." 

The neighbor laughed and said condescendingly, "That's a really big hole for a goldfish, isn't it?" 

Little Donna patted down the last heap of earth then replied, "Yeah, but that's because he's inside your cat."


----------

